# Getting Shot Down



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

This one is just for fun. i was reading Headless Chicken's thread 'cooking isn't everything' . What is the craziest/ most lame excuse someone has ever told you when you asked them out ??. I remember back in high school, this girl told me that she couldn't go out with me one saturday night because she had to give her dog a bath. Another girl was a little more blunt, she told me she couldn't go out with me because she was waiting for someone she liked to ask her.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Thats the worst of mine...everyone else was either taken or not interested and was straight forward "dropped me like a tone of bricks" type response. 
Women are hurtful/hateful creatures


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Dude, you're alot braver than I, making comments like that.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

My wife is a woman and she's far from hurtful and hateful. Sounds like you've been burned a coupla times before my friend.  You have a lot to learn young Skywalker. Sometimes the answers hide within yourself.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Wait 'till you're in your late 40's and early 50's. Godd*mn are there ever humans, male and female, walking around with lots of baggage. What's worse is that both sides are looking for something that the other person probably can't furnish: either a great set of legs or $$'s. Dating sucketh and fleeting time taketh away my youth. I think that I'll just settle for getting laid occasionally.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

My memory fails so there may have been more, but the one that stands out was when J-Lo told me my diamond wasn't big enough  

D%#n that Ben Affleck


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hard to find a porter. There is nothing, nothing that compares to having someone you love look at you with adoration. The perifery is just that....garnish. Friends can make the best lovers.....and if they've got a great wine cellar all the better.....I don't know if I would want to live with anyone else. My mom is getting married for the 4th time, she's been alone for 12 years and is hitting 68 this year.....gotta love the fact that she still is willing to compromise.


----------

